# Yard sign



## gonzalezdailys16 (Dec 20, 2021)

Question: Would you put up your company yard sign on a commercial project located at a shopping center?? Or only in residential homes? Can't decide..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

gonzalezdailys16 said:


> Question: Would you put up your company yard sign on a commercial project located at a shopping center?? Or only in residential homes? Can't decide..
> #ladypaintersatwork.com


I would imagine in a shopping center, your sign would be highly visible to the general public, so why wouldn't you?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sure, but only after clearing it with the GC.


----------

